# Golf for beginners



## jwdubai (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi
I am moving to Dubai in September and would love to play golf over there. 

My handicap is 36 (pretty much 2 over on every hole)

Can anyone recommend the best place to play, whether you need memberships and how much and how to meet other fellow golfers at that level?

Cheers


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It's worth joining up for the Duplays group beginner coaching classes. I started that last year and met some golfers at a similar level and improved a great deal too.

Can't see anything listed on their website at the moment though but keep an eye on this Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/DuplaysGolf


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

I have heard good things about Duplays instructional classes too, but if you aren't up for making that 1200 investment here's what I suggest:

1. Youtube videos : plenty of great instruction on there

2. Blogs : again plenty of relevant info out there, golf.com comes to mind (I prefer video so I can see what is happening rather than imagine what is written)

3. Range membership: try and see of you can get a range only membership, as with most things, practice, practice, practice. Also range memberships are cheaper.

This is what i have done this summer, and have been steadily improving. Although i have to mention that I hit the range 6 out of 7 days a week for about hour and half. I watch some videos regarding what I want to work on and then work on that for 4 days at the range. After which I move onto the next club/aspect of the game. 

p.s: if you do the range regimen I mentioned be ready for some aches and pains specifically in your traps, back, sides etc. it will pass but your body will ***** at you for the first couple of weeks ....


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

The Montgomery has a nice range and Par 3 course that you can walk around for just over AED100 (not sure exactly, maybe 125?). A less expensive way to get some decent practice in.


----------



## chasingpars (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi JwDubai,

I was asking exactly the same questions as you a few months ago so I decided to create a blog to help beginners out.

Chasingpars - There is plenty of information on here to get stuck into. Let me know what you think.

If I can help in anyway at all feel free to get in touch.


----------

